# RPi 3B+  sound and wifi



## lib13 (Jan 24, 2019)

Does anyone know when sound and wifi will be supported in RPi 3B+?


----------



## aragats (Jan 24, 2019)

RPi's onboard WiFi depends on SDIO, and this wiki page indicates that the work is going on.


----------



## George (Jan 25, 2019)

Wifi will take some time.

Last time wifi topic came up was in June 2018, in the arm-mailing list. 
https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-arm/2018-June/018129.html

SDIO is still a work in progress. 
https://reviews.freebsd.org/D12467

Work on a wifi driver hasnt started yet, since it requires sdio.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jan 25, 2019)

might it be without sdio but other alternative?


----------



## lib13 (Feb 1, 2019)

What about the sound support?


----------



## Spartrekus (Feb 2, 2019)

no wifi, no sound, not adapted and slow C compiler,  unreliable pkg software, heavily wayland in there,  no webbrowser on Xorg (just links works).


----------



## lib13 (Feb 2, 2019)

FreeBSD support is lacking...
RPi 3 seems to be tier 1 in NetBSD, but there are no official binaries...
OpenBSD has no X because of binary blobs...


----------



## trev (Feb 3, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> no wifi, no sound, not adapted and slow C compiler,  unreliable pkg software, heavily wayland in there,  no webbrowser on Xorg (just links works).



On the ARM mailing list (Dec, 2018) Bob Prohaska successfully compiled and used Chromium 



> The resulting executable turned up in /usr/local/bin/chrome, which was
> slightly surprising; the port's name is chromium, after all.... It seems
> to run, but is too slow to play Youtube videos smoothly. For static pages
> it seems fine.


----------



## Spartrekus (Feb 3, 2019)

trev said:


> On the ARM mailing list (Dec, 2018) Bob Prohaska successfully compiled and used Chromium



Sounds good.
Man, Bob had certainly lot of efforts to compile it.... highest respect.

*Could it be made available in FreeBSD RPI3 13.0 with pkg install ?*


----------



## Chris236 (Jun 11, 2019)

An another year came and went.  So - is there anything new here? 

The wiki page is mostly 2 years old. The last mailing list .
Warner Losh had SDIO on the TODO list in a BSDCan 2007 presentation (!).
The SDIO work was mentioned in a FreeBSD status report in September 2013. This is now 6 years ago. 

How dead is that subproject really?


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 11, 2019)

FreeBSD on RPI3b+ is so great !!!

I recommend it millions of times.

FreeBSD on RPI3B is 10x faster than the raspbian stuff!!!!!


----------



## Chris236 (Jun 11, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> FreeBSD on RPI3b+ is so great !!!



But it has no wifi.

Frankly the time when wifi was luxury should simply be over.  Especially for a tinker device like the raspberry it should be a hard requirement.  FreeBSD'd deficit in that area is more and more glaring by the day.


----------



## malavon (Jun 11, 2019)

Chris236 said:


> FreeBSD'd deficit in that area is more and more glaring by the day.


I'm pretty sure it's a broadcom deficiency. The documentation for the BCM2837 processor (that includes the WiFi) isn't freely accessible.
Can't write drivers if you don't know how the hardware works.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 11, 2019)

Chris236 said:


> Frankly the time when wifi was luxury should simply be over. Especially for a tinker device like the raspberry it should be a hard requirement. FreeBSD'd deficit in that area is more and more glaring by the day.


I totally disagree. What you call a tinker board others would call an embedded computer.
I don't want embedded WiFi chip on my embedded computer.
That is the beauty of the Hummingboard. It has a socket for miniPCIe. So you can add wifi if you need it.
Why pay for something you don't want or need. Plus you can use a supported module instead of expecting FreeBSD to write a new wireless driver for every new wifi enabled embedded board that comes out.


----------



## Chris236 (Jun 11, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> I don't want embedded WiFi chip on my embedded computer.


The same argument could be made about every peripheral. On a $35 device the wifi should be part of the basis. You don't have to activate it.  But it is there when ypou need it.



malavon said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a broadcom deficiency. The documentation for the BCM2837 processor (that includes the WiFi) isn't freely accessible.



Dear friggin lord! They did not even *start *with the bc driver. The issue is still (for something like twelve years now) the darned SDIO driver. 

And I am sick and tired of "broadcom does not give dox".  There have been Linux drivers for all this for many years now, for anyone to read.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 11, 2019)

Chris236 said:


> But it has no wifi.
> 
> Frankly the time when wifi was luxury should simply be over.  Especially for a tinker device like the raspberry it should be a hard requirement.  FreeBSD'd deficit in that area is more and more glaring by the day.


It does not matter to have wifi. 
Ethernet works, and you can use dongle usb wifi. see my other posts for models, of belkin. 

It is better to have BSD than anything else.


----------



## malavon (Jun 11, 2019)

Chris236 said:


> The issue is still (for something like twelve years now) the darned SDIO driver.


I don't know the details as far as FreeBSD goes, but SDIO isn't free nor open-source. At the very least in the past, to be allowed to add a SDIO stack to FreeBSD there's more legal than technical stuff.
Quote from this page (2005)


> SD and SDIO card IP is protected via patents, trade secrets, and copyrights. If you follow the license terms, keep the IP confidential, and make your payments to the right parties, then you can legally ship an SD/SDIO stack.


I still need to stress that I don't know the details about the FreeBSD implementation/work going on nor any inhibitations. I just want to draw attention to the fact that things aren't always what they seem.
Linux is generally supported by manufacturers themselves while FreeBSD rarely is. Writing FreeBSD drivers based on a Linux driver isn't that easy though, it's not like code is documentation.

However, you're always free to write a SDIO implementation and a broadcom driver to go with your own private copy of FreeBSD. It'll also give you some insight in what it takes to write an actual device driver.
More knowledge is always useful.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 11, 2019)

malavon said:


> I don't know the details as far as FreeBSD goes, but SDIO isn't free nor open-source. At the very least in the past, to be allowed to add a SDIO stack to FreeBSD there's more legal than technical stuff.
> Quote from this page (2005)
> 
> I still need to stress that I don't know the details about the FreeBSD implementation/work going on nor any inhibitations. I just want to draw attention to the fact that things aren't always what they seem.
> ...



no one would try to make a driver for broadcom 4BSD. There is little points to do so.


----------



## malavon (Jun 11, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> no one would try to make a driver for broadcom 4BSD. There is little points to do so.


Much open-source stuff is written by people who want to use it themselves but can't find a good alternative. It's always a good thing to keep that in mind.


----------



## George (Jun 13, 2019)

SDIO support was recently added, I think. https://reviews.freebsd.org/rS348805


----------



## mark_j (Jun 14, 2019)

Chris236 said:


> The same argument could be made about every peripheral. On a $35 device the wifi should be part of the basis. You don't have to activate it.  But it is there when ypou need it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think the key here is to abandon FreeBSD for Pi3B and use Linux. I know Devuan works and Xbian if you want a media center. FreeBSD just isn't interested (for good or bad) in these embedded & maker systems; it's the realm of Linux, they dominate and have the best support and/or best chance of support.

You're just giving yourself heartburn waiting for it to change.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 14, 2019)

mark_j said:


> I think the key here is to abandon FreeBSD for Pi3B and use Linux. I know Devuan works and Xbian if you want a media center. FreeBSD just isn't interested (for good or bad) in these embedded & maker systems; it's the realm of Linux, they dominate and have the best support and/or best chance of support.
> 
> You're just giving yourself heartburn waiting for it to change.


Linux has an awful networking layer, it is slow, hanging while compiling,... and it runs slower compared bsd in overall assessment. Furthermore, softs on it have issues with networking.
try mutt with sshfs. ... have fun

You really want BSD. It is old, means it works.


----------



## mark_j (Jun 14, 2019)

I get it, you're a supporter of FreeBSD. I am too. But, I know when it's worth using and when it's not. On the Raspberry Pi 2 and up to 3B+, it's ok as a headless server, but with a GUI and something like audio or tv/media it's not suitable. Linux is the only choice, unless you like waiting for years for supported infrastructure.
Raspbian is their own OS and it's Linux, not FreeBSD based. That ought tell you something.


----------



## acheron (Jun 14, 2019)

mark_j said:


> I get it, you're a supporter of FreeBSD. I am too. But, I know when it's worth using and when it's not. On the Raspberry Pi 2 and up to 3B+, it's ok as a headless server, but with a GUI and something like audio or tv/media it's not suitable. Linux is the only choice, unless you like waiting for years for supported infrastructure.
> Raspbian is their own OS and it's Linux, not FreeBSD based. That ought tell you something.


I ported kodi on the rpi2 and it works just fine as a multimedia center. The rpi3 is, alas, missing the vchiq driver.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 14, 2019)

mark_j said:


> I get it, you're a supporter of FreeBSD. I am too. But, I know when it's worth using and when it's not. On the Raspberry Pi 2 and up to 3B+, it's ok as a headless server, but with a GUI and something like audio or tv/media it's not suitable. Linux is the only choice, unless you like waiting for years for supported infrastructure.
> Raspbian is their own OS and it's Linux, not FreeBSD based. That ought tell you something.


First the Phone = Nokia OS,

Sure, some servers and X11 notebooks = FreeBSD.
The Pi 3b and 3b+ = FreeBSD  v.13, 
The important servers = NetBSD 
The hacked slow PI that does TV with Kodi = Linux.
The Windows MS PC = the bin 
    I would be interested to know how much Linux Kodi machines are hacked.


----------



## ralphbsz (Jun 16, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> FreeBSD on RPI3B is 10x faster than the raspbian stuff!!!!!


How did you measure that?  I simply don't believe it.  I have run the same Pi3 with both FreeBSD and then with Raspbian, and while I didn't perform any measurements, both seemed adequately fast to me.



Phishfry said:


> I don't want embedded WiFi chip on my embedded computer.


Of the two Rpi I have in production, the first one absolutely needs WiFi (there is no wired Ethernet nearby, and trying to run a wire would be impractical, as it would take drilling through 4" of concrete twice, and running an underground conduit).  The second does not need it, but it would be a nice to have.  Alas, I can't use it right now anyway, since it needs an external antenna (with a small connector and coax cable), because it is mounted in a metal box.  



> Why pay for something you don't want or need.


Well, I happen to want and/or need it.



> Plus you can use a supported module ...


In some cases I could use a USB WiFi.  Problem is: Those use extra power, and it is one more thing to keep track off, buy, and configure; the "native" WiFi works right out of the box (with Raspbian).  In other cases, I can not use USB WiFi: On a RPi0W there is only one USB port, and it is already in use (to interface to hardware).



Spartrekus said:


> It does not matter to have wifi.
> Ethernet works, and you can use dongle usb wifi.


See above, the generalization is just nonsense.  In some cases, wired Ethernet simply isn't available, in my examples because of physical isolation (the RPi is many dozen of feet away from the nearest wired network, with two concrete walls), or on a RPi0w due to lack of Ethernet hardware.  And using a USB WiFi will sometimes work, sometimes it is a hassle, and sometimes it won't work.



> It is better to have BSD than anything else.


In my case, it's better to have Raspbian that actually works, instead of FreeBSD that would not even work for my two installations.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 16, 2019)

When I copy or do anything on the Raspbian Linux PI, it takes time and likely will hangs for seconds to minutes. Especially for large files.
Even login on tty0 takes ages on the Raspbian PI.

You may anytime go to buy one belkin.

1.) Find the right location in the hall of shops, not so easy.
2.) If it still exists, Belkin will save your PI with FreeBSD 
3.) Take about 10$ to 60$ with you ... invest for usb dongle for BSD...
4.) Install FreeBSD 
5.) FreeBSD on PI with Wifi !






I might be surely possible to compile a driver for your PI to get wifi. 

Power, go for this with a RPI3b if possible:




Hopefully, you will fully replace all your Linux machines by FreeBSD.
I hope that it works out.

For how long have you been using Linux actually?


----------



## ralphbsz (Jun 17, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> When I copy or do anything on the Raspbian Linux PI, it takes time and likely will hangs for seconds to minutes.


Never seen that problem. Just tried it to both of my Pi that are in "production", and logging in is nearly instantaneous. Normal shell commands (ls, cd, cat, mkdir, copy files around) is as fast as I can type. I don't use them with big files. OK, just for a test, I decided to mess with big files: On one of them, I get a daily data file (it contains measurement of water pressures, tank fill levels, and such), and each file is ~300K on average. Decided to bzip2 all of the ones for 2017 and 2018, about 450 files. Took about 2 minutes, and was completely CPU limited. No IO problem, no unreasonable delays.




> You may anytime go to buy one Belkin.


You didn't read my message above. If I wanted to use a USB WiFi dongle, I would probably find one in the box of random USB parts in the basement. But I don't want to, or can't. On one of the production Pis, there is no free USB port (it is a RPi0W, and the only USB port is already in use). On the other one (a RPi3B), 2 of the 4 ports are in use, and I really don't feel like increasing the power consumption by plugging more USB hardware in. That Pi runs on a 12V battery, which is charged when there is normal electricity, but has to feed the RPi and a few other things when there is a power outage, which too often happens at night, when solar cells don't work. So there I try to run as lean and mean as possible, as far as hardware is concerned.



> Power, go for this with a RPI3b if possible:


Which is exactly what I use for the Pi when it is on the lab bench, or being used on wall power. But see above: power is much more complicated than finding a power supply.



> 4.) Install FreeBSD
> 5.) FreeBSD on PI with Wifi !


I have done that. I ran FreeBSD on the Pi for about two months. There were problems left and right. The lack of WiFi was the killer one, which made all other problems seem irrelevant. The other problems involved audio (which is not really important), some hassle with Dallas 1-wire (I already forgot the details), and the need to do bizarre kernel compile and configuration exercises for using parallel GPIO port pins which on Raspbian are trivial. I just don't have time to tinker with these things.

The real difference is this. To me, the RPi are a tool to get a job done. If something gets in the way, that something either gets worked on and solved, or replaced if solving it is too much work. On the RPi, FreeBSD was getting in the way, so it was replaced with Raspbian. Do I like Linux? No, but I can live with it, and use it productively. I can even configure and manage a new service using systemd (requires a little bit of gritting my teeth, but it gets the job done). Do I like FreeBSD? Yes, but I don't run around claiming nonsense like "FreeBSD is perfect and the solution to everything".



> For how long have you been using Linux actually?


Since about 1993 or 94, starting with kernel 0.99.13. On a 386-40 without FPU. I think my first contribution to the Linux kernel even happened before version 1.0 (I happened to be the only person on the planet using an Exabyte tape drive with a SCSI card that used the Apple 25-pin connector on Linux, so I had to do a minor patch to the kernel right away). I remember going to drink beer with Linus in 1994, before he even had a steady girlfriend (but he was heavily into beer, we went to "99 bottles of beer" in Santa Cruz). I remember one time HPA joined us too.

In those days, I used the SLS distribution, then Yggdrasil, then Slackware, and a few random others. Each of them was a stack of floppies several inches tall. I think the first time I ran X may have been on that 386 (although I had to get an FPU, since font rendering is actually floating-point intensive), but I quickly got a 486-33 and a network between the two (initially it was PLIP, with the two parallel ports connected to each other, until I could afford ethernet cards that were supported). With that one could do a kernel compile on one machine, while the other was doing production work (data analysis). The house we lived in was built very strangely, and there were de-facto no electrical outlets in the living room. But the spare bedroom that had the two computers had no heating, and in the winter got ridiculously cold. So I ran a serial wire and extension cord to the living room, and in the winter my wife and me took shifts to do computing on a VT200 emulator in the living room. Fortunately, my work gave me a "really fast" modem (9600 baud!), so we could be quite productive with two phone lines.

I have been running Linux at work continuously since the late 90s (in addition to a slew of other OSes that cost real money).

I don't remember how long I've been using *BSD. I never logged into a real BSD 4.2 or 4.3 machine for serious work, although I used a friend's account on a VAX 11-750 running 4.2 for a few days. I started using Ultrix (which was in reality nothing but a rebranded BSD) on a MIPS-based DECstation in the late 80s. Then I switched to SysV based Unixes for a long time, all through the 90s (with a bizarre interlude of having a NeXT on my desk for a year or two, most annoying computer ever). When I bought my 386-40 for home in the mid 90s, I was attempting to purchase BSD for it (at the time, there was no free option of running BSD on a x86, Bill Jolitz hadn't made 386BSD production-worthy yet). But the BSDi people were unable to deliver a functioning version of X that worked with any graphics card that existed in the real world (like the Tseng ET4000), which is why I ended up installing Linux instead. I only returned to running *BSD at home in the early 2000s, because of OpenBSD.

For about 10 years (from roughly 2005 to 2017 or 18), there were no Linux machines at home, because the laptops had migrated to MacOS, while the servers and firewalls were *BSD. The Raspberry Pi machines were the first time I went back to using a flavor of Linux at home, simply because FreeBSD was not workable.


----------



## Spartrekus (Jun 17, 2019)

ralphbsz said:


> Never seen that problem. Just tried it to both of my Pi that are in "production", and logging in is nearly instantaneous. Normal shell commands (ls, cd, cat, mkdir, copy files around) is as fast as I can type. I don't use them with big files. OK, just for a test, I decided to mess with big files: On one of them, I get a daily data file (it contains measurement of water pressures, tank fill levels, and such), and each file is ~300K on average. Decided to bzip2 all of the ones for 2017 and 2018, about 450 files. Took about 2 minutes, and was completely CPU limited. No IO problem, no unreasonable delays.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am happy to have PI RPI3B and RPI3B+ FreeBSD 
Just fine with BSD


----------



## serjsk8 (Jun 22, 2019)

Hello,
And someone has worked with GPIO in RPI 3B+ ?


----------



## mark_j (Jun 28, 2019)

serjsk8 said:


> Hello,
> And someone has worked with GPIO in RPI 3B+ ?








						Bitbucket
					






					bitbucket.org
				



BUT, it doesn't seem to have interrupts. If you look in libgpio.h , there's not much compared to Linux support of GPIO.
See https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/gpio/sysfs.txt


----------



## serjsk8 (Jun 28, 2019)

Hello,
I traed to control GPIO via gpioctl().
I have connected LED to PINs
Although I can change pin status, change it to 0 or 1 via gpioctl(). Change it to IN or OUT status ...
But LED status is not changed, it is always ON.

I opened that thread, but it seems that nobody tried to use GPIO on RPI 3B+
raspberry-pi-3-b-gpio-control


----------



## mark_j (Jun 28, 2019)

serjsk8 said:


> Hello,
> I traed to control GPIO via gpioctl().
> I have connected LED to PINs
> Although I can change pin status, change it to 0 or 1 via gpioctl(). Change it to IN or OUT status ...
> ...



I haven't tried FreeBSD with GPIO, I had hard enough time using Linux for my temperature sensor and fan I made for it.
Anyway, take a look at this:


			bcm2835: C library for Broadcom BCM 2835 as used in Raspberry Pi
		


The pins are not a one-to-one relationship with the GPIO, refer here:








						Raspberry Pi GPIO Access | Raspberry Pi
					

GPIO (General Purpose Input Output) is pin on any integrated circuit. It is either input or output in behavior. Raspberry Pi has GPIO (General Purpose Input Output) pins through which it can talk I/O devices. They are used to control lights and motors, reading sensors, switches etc.




					www.electronicwings.com


----------



## ralphbsz (Jun 28, 2019)

You asked whether anyone tried it.

I did attempt it with FreeBSD, about a year or two ago. What I wanted to do was: a half dozen pins for polling / bit-banging IO, and a few pins for Dallas 1-wire. No interrupts required. Discovered that in FreeBSD, this would require complex configuration, and I think a kernel recompile (or compiling something similarly complex, perhaps some setup file, I forget the details). If you care about the details, there should be posts about that here in the forum. Decided that it wasn't worth the effort. Switched to using Raspbian, where it all worked with a few dozen lines of python from userspace in an hour. Since I had to switch to Raspbian anyway (for support of the built-in WiFi), I didn't bother following up whether there would have been an easier way to do it in FreeBSD.

Ultimately, the GPIO stuff didn't go into production anyway; instead I am now connecting different hardware via USB. For the Dallas 1-wire, I bought a hat with a dedicated interface chip, and that is much more reliable electrically. That has nothing to do with the choice of OS, but with the fact that with GPIO ports (in particular 3.3V GPIO ports), the Dallas 1-wire interface can only be used on really well behaved cabling for short cable runs, and my situation is ill-behaved, sometimes unterminated, and long cables.


----------



## serjsk8 (Jul 1, 2019)

Hello,
Thanks for the reply

I read this web site and tried to do the same.
https://vzaigrin.wordpress.com/2014/04/18/working-with-gpio-on-raspberry-pi-with-freebsd/
But unsuccessfully...

In my case I have RPI 3B+ and FreeBSD 12-RELEASE


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 1, 2019)

The website you quoted is an excellent source. 
When you manipulate a pin(ON/OFF) does the state work according to gpioctl output?
I am weary of your GPIO output from the other post. It looks like pin states are unknown.
I have not used the RPi3B+ though to say for sure.


----------



## serjsk8 (Jul 1, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> When you manipulate a pin(ON/OFF) does the state work according to gpioctl output?


When i bought RPi 3B+ in the box there was a small fan.
And seller explained that this fan can be connected to pin 4 (+ 5v) and Pin 6 (ground).
Fan has started to work.
And that was my first test of gpioctl().

I have tried changing the status of Pin 4 to ON and OFF. I have tried changing the mode to IN and OUT.
But fan was still working.
Then I thought that pin numbers are different that the physical pin numbers.
I have made a small script that changes status of all pins to OFF or ON.
Unsuccessfully...  fan was still working.

But I found that FreeBSD GPIO Pin 29 --> This is green LED on motherboard of RPi 3B+
And I control it via gpioctl(), I can switch off or on this LED.


----------



## mark_j (Jul 1, 2019)

Pin 4 (5v) and 6 (Ground) aren't GPIOs, they're power and earth. You cannot switch them on/off by toggling bits on a GPIO. If you want to switch them on/off then you need something like an N-Channel FET. This will act as a switch. Something like the IRLZ44N. (refer: https://www.el-component.com/mosfets/irlz44n)

Pin S of FET goes to Pi's Ground (pin 6)
Pin D of FET goes to Fan's Ground.
Pin G of FET goes to your nominated GPIO control pin (say GPIO 2). This pin, say GPIO 2 is then the one you toggle on/off to get the fan to start/stop.

Fan power goes direct to Pin 4 (5v)

Then you can switch on/off the fan.
The IRLZ44N is rather bulky but easy to solder with. You can use smaller scale ones, of course. There are many alternatives, but this one is easy to solder and you can screw it to the Pi's case if it has one.


----------



## serjsk8 (Jul 1, 2019)

Thanks *mark_j*
I understand you well.



mark_j said:


> You cannot switch them on/off by toggling bits on a GPIO.


I thought I can, I'm new on Raspberry.
I thought this is "realy" ON and OFF, but this is toggling bits, of course it's doesn't work for Pin +5V

Now I understand my problem, the first:
- *Phishfry *said in another post:* "pin numbers are different that the physical pin numbers"*
and second that you said* "You cannot switch them on/off by toggling bits on a GPIO"*

From here to come all my confusions and erroneous tests.

Thanks* mark_j *and* Phishfry *for explaining it.


----------



## mark_j (Jul 1, 2019)

No problems. Of course, some pins (all those labelled as GPIO) can be toggled on/off and some (many) have alternative uses.

In the link I posted earlier there contains a picture of the 40 pin connector which has various pins labelled as GPIO or not:



(image from https://www.electronicwings.com/raspberry-pi/raspberry-pi-gpio-access)

Note the ones NOT GPIO and those that are.
So, for example, suppose you want to toggle your fan on/off using the method I described, but attach the gate pin (pin G of the FET) to pin 13 of the 40 pin connector. Then in software, you would turn on/off GPIO27. Note how the actual pins in the connector DO NOT correlate/match the GPIO "mapping". This can be confusing. You access GPIO27 in software but it's pin 13 in hardware.
Hope this helps.

(If you are interested in expanding your knowledge of circuitry can I also suggest you purchase an arduino (a clone or real, it doesn't matter). They make a great learning tool. They are great for getting to know how circuits work because there are literally hundreds of maker projects out there. It's also cheap to do.)


----------



## serjsk8 (Jul 1, 2019)

Thanks again *mark_j*


mark_j said:


> (If you are interested in expanding your knowledge of circuitry can I also suggest you purchase an arduino (a clone or real, it doesn't matter). They make a great learning tool. They are great for getting to know how circuits work because there are literally hundreds of maker projects out there. It's also cheap to do.)


Yes, I have Arduino and do some little thinks on it.
Now I'm understand, you explain me well!


----------



## serjsk8 (Sep 1, 2019)

Spartrekus said:


> When I copy or do anything on the Raspbian Linux PI, it takes time and likely will hangs for seconds to minutes. Especially for large files.
> Even login on tty0 takes ages on the Raspbian PI.
> 
> You may anytime go to buy one belkin.
> ...



Hello *Spartrekus,*

What USB dongle you use for FreeBSD on RPi3?
You mean that NETGEAR N300 can be work out of box?
Or what Belkin model you recommend for FreeBSD on RPi3 B+?

Best regards,


----------



## trev (Sep 2, 2019)

serjsk8 said:


> What USB dongle you use for FreeBSD on RPi3?



For my RPis (2B/3B+) and my HP Laser printer I bought a bunch of cheap Chinese "travel routers" which plug into the ethernet port and a USB port for power and then  attach via WiFi to my WLAN. This one.


----------



## gpw928 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi,

Is anyone running OPNsense on a Rpi3B+? 

I have ordered an RPI4, but it's not due to November.  My RPi3B+ is in use, but can be replaced by the Pi4.  So I will have hardware to play with (either is possible).

I have no significant experience of OPNsense or pfSense.  But I'm guessing that the Ethernet chipset might be an issue?

Cheers,


----------



## mark_j (Sep 13, 2019)

gpw928 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is anyone running OPNsense on a Rpi3B+?
> 
> ...


(Well putting aside we really shouldn't be conversing about non-FreeBSD stuff)

I am not running either but I cannot see any reason, regarding CPU or RAM limitations, that it cannot run.

*PROVIDING*, that a FreeBSD version is built to run on it (none are as yet). I am not sure of the status of a FreeBSD RPI4 build. Ask around.

Not due to November? Oh well, you have plenty of time to plan...


----------



## gpw928 (Sep 14, 2019)

mark_j said:


> we really shouldn't be conversing about non-FreeBSD stuff


OPNsense runs on HardenedBSD, and that's a direct derivative of FreeBSD, so we are in the broad church...
It looks like OPNsense needs to be running on HardenedBSD 12.0 to support  RPi beyond RPi2, and they expect to be on HardenedBSD 12.0 by early 2020.
So there is some cause for optimism.


----------



## ykla (Dec 17, 2019)

Now FreeBSD supports SDIO. Maybe it will support RPI WiFi and Bluetooth?


----------



## tonnyhals (Jan 27, 2020)

How used "SDIO interface WiFi Bluetooth 2-in-1 RTL8723AS module RL-UM02WBS-8723VAU-V1.4" aliexpress?


----------

